# I know what I want for Christmas!



## DPittman (Nov 26, 2018)

I mean besides world peace, an end to hunger, healing, good health and all those other noble wants....

I saw this on Bangood tonight 

https://m.banggood.com/Full-Metal-C...lid=141446&sc_lid=132081567&sc_uid=LZS4RukLuu

It's a hit and miss model engine!  I know there's a few folks here (ahem Peter and others) that could whip something up in their sleep that would put this Asian mass produced thing to shame, but I think it's pretty cool!  
I would shortly disassemble it to see if I could make it better and then dream big of being able to someday maybe make something similar in my own humble shop!
I imagine with out a mill I probably couldn't ever make such a thing but I can dream of sugar plums and engines dancing in my head!


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 27, 2018)

Little Machine Shop offer model engine kits that you finish yourself.  Plans as well.  I've been tempted a few times myself.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 27, 2018)

I took a different approach.  I bought a couple of old polaris snowmobiles for next to nothing, threw in some parts and rebuilt the motors.

In October bought a 1954 Ford NAA tractor....... $750.  Working on that now.  Same principles, bigger scale I guess.    I've been trolling the model engine forums for some time though..... very interested too.  

I like simple, old machines that are simple and easy to work on.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 27, 2018)

kevin.decelles said:


> I like simple, old machines that are simple and easy to work on.



LOL.... sounds like my 1961 6 cylinder Ford Falcon.  You could actually work on that thing, not like todays offerings.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 27, 2018)

"I like simple, old machines that are simple and easy to work on"

Yes I bought a ford 4500 Front End Loader and quite liked working on it because it is simple and basic yet really well made.  I had to turn down a washer from it for some reason or another and even the washer material was far superior to the washers of today (not that probably would matter much)  I made several different pins for the steering on the tractor.  Parts from Ford were either astronomically priced or unavailable.


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 20, 2018)

I own an old Mobility Big Dipper. Slightly modified with a jib out front, on a skid steer quick attach plate. I needed a pin made or at least fixed for the loader arm. My buddy owed me some favours so he made me one. Made out of O2 tool steel (if i remember right), CNC cut the washer for the head of it, TIG welded the washer on, then flap ground it until the welds were invisible. It’s a work of art, for a 60 year old machine. I thanked him profusely, obviously.


----------

